# Firefox browser keeps crashing very frequently



## Vahanvaty (Dec 16, 2004)

Firefox browser keeps crashing very frequently.
I am on XP running Pentium 4 with 256mb RAM
Half my Hard Drive is free.
I have uninstalled and reinstalled latest version of firefox without any improvement in frequent crash rate.
I regularly clean disk and defrag.

Please help.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

You probably do not have enough RAM and your app is running out of memory. Upgrade to 1GB RAM to improve performance...


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I agree that you have very little ram to run Windows XP efficiently. If your other applications are running ok 
except Firefox, try running Firefox in safe mode to check if you have an extension or theme effecting it.
*Start*>* Mozilla Firefox*> *Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)*.


----------



## Vahanvaty (Dec 16, 2004)

pjhutch said:


> You probably do not have enough RAM and your app is running out of memory. Upgrade to 1GB RAM to improve performance...


Thank you very much for the reply. 
I will get a friend to help me buy compatible memory.
Appreciate your help.

Regards,
Mohamedally


----------



## Vahanvaty (Dec 16, 2004)

Augie65 said:


> I agree that you have very little ram to run Windows XP efficiently. If your other applications are running ok
> except Firefox, try running Firefox in safe mode to check if you have an extension or theme effecting it.
> *Start*>* Mozilla Firefox*> *Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)*.


Thank you very much for the reply.
I have been using SafeMode for the past day and the browser has not crashed at all.
Appreciate your help.

However, I seem to have lost all my bookmarks. is there any way to retrieve them? 
Thanks.

Regards,
Mohamedally


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

If you haven't had a crash in safe mode, then it is an extension or theme crashing Firefox. Click on *Tools*> *Add-ons*>
and disable all extensions. Then enable them, one at a time until you find the one that is causing your problem. You can then either update it or uninstall it.
Your bookmarks are in your profile folder. You should have either *bookmarks.html* or *bookmarks.bak* (bookmarks back ups)
Here is an excellent guide to recover your bookmarks.
Lost bookmarks


----------



## Rk.Mishra (May 21, 2007)

Try upgrading Mozilla Firefox to version 2.0.0.3 reliesed recently, which has enhanced functionalities/better stability.
Install in in a separate drive.


----------



## fishinduff (Jul 5, 2005)

I have also had recent problems with Firefox. My memory was always sufficient 256 but even now with 1g it seems unstable.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

It's most likely an add-on causing the problem. Follow "*Augie65's* advice in Post #6.
Also do as *Rk.Mishra* suggests and upgrade to the latest version if you haven't done so.
T.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

The most recent Firefox is version 2.0.0.4. 
If you have tried running Firefox in safe mode and you still have memory problems.
Memory usage can increase and Firefox can slow down or hang if the download history is allowed to accumulate. You may need to exit Firefox and delete the file *downloads.rdf* from the profile folder.
If you have problems with Firefox after it is open for long periods, just close Firefox and restart it.
If all fails, you can try and create a new profile in case your old profile is corrupt. Uninstalling Firefox doesn't delete the profile folder.


----------

